# What happens when you flip a convertible?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Just wondered this now, what actually happens when you flip a soft top? Does something come up to stop your head being the roll bar?

Or do you end up with the car on your head? ahaha


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Most have roll bars behind your head , looks like some have roll bars that deploy too


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

This.....

http://www.rx7club.com/se-rx-7-forum-35/rx7-t2-vert-totalled-708249/


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

jamieGSi said:


> This.....
> 
> http://www.rx7club.com/se-rx-7-forum-35/rx7-t2-vert-totalled-708249/


f*ck that!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

mine has roll bars


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

I know in bms the head rests pop up so its ok ish unless ure 9foot tall lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You get dragged along the floor and it will rip your skull open.

Happened to a friend 6 years ago, he was left with head braces and bolts drilled into his forehead, had it on for about 8-10 months. Put him in depression for quite a while. Wasn't pretty.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

skip to 2:45


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I remember seeing a lambo crash. The people could get out because if the doors going up instead of to the side and the car caught fire and they burned to death. I wouldn't want to be in a crash in a soft top even though most have small roll bars behind the head.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I used to work in the fire service and attended an old escort cabriolet crash. The guy in the back had no seat belt on and smashed his head into the roll bar, crushing a hole in his skull. Dead instantly. Newer cars should be much safer.providing you wear a seatbelt!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bmw use auto crash bars that go up from headrests, this is as long as they have been serviced correctly by someone who knows what there doing!

Another reason to check service history when buying a car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

I watched a bloke activating his BMW ones on YouTube. However, the dream to get a nice old merc convertible has now died as I don't think that will have any sort of roll bars.

Although about the Lamborghini mentioned! That's horrific! I remember top gear when they had the slr on they said the doors fire down wards when flipped or something


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i was considering a convertible, this has quite scared me as it might not even be ur fault, someone could drive into side of you or whatever.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Girlfriends dad said he went to a crash were a lad in a s2000 rolled it, brains was on the road signs couple meters down the road...


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

mine has 2 roll bar thingy's that shoot out behind back headrests when cars lifts/turn over (audi A4)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

ws0158 said:


> mine has 2 roll bar thingy's that shoot out behind back headrests when cars lifts/turn over (audi A4)


that sounds like the BMW I watched. I don't fancy being in one tbh when it happens...


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

haha i dont either, jump a bridge quite quick to see how fast they come out, guess what they never came out lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jd123 said:


> Just wondered this now, what actually happens when you flip a soft top? Does something come up to stop your head being the roll bar?
> 
> Or do you end up with the car on your head? ahaha


My mate died when he rolled his last year.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

BetterThanYou said:


> skip to 2:45


20cms is not a deal ya still going to smash ya head on the tarmac.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Nidge said:


> My mate died when he rolled his last year.


Sorry to hear that pal. Mind me asking what car it was?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Nidge said:


> 20cms is not a deal ya still going to smash ya head on the tarmac.


Yeah saw this one last night


----------

